

Climate Change Doomed the Ancients - lkrubner
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/28/opinion/climate-change-doomed-the-ancients.html

======
allthatglitters
Seems like there is a disconnect with this line of thinking. So what were the
man made CO2 emissions forcing the drought and famine that doomed the
Ancients?

